# Gas smoker stays too hot



## josepha (May 25, 2014)

My grill + smoker combo (Kenmore, from Sears) works great.. EXCEPT that I can't keep the temperature in the smoker below 275 degrees! I turned the temp control down to "LO", but the thermometer won't register anything lower than 275 unless I open the front door for a bit... and once I close the door again, the temp climbs straight up to 275.

A quick review of posts shows that lots of folks have trouble keeping the temp UP. Am Ithe only one having the opposite problem?

:confused:


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 25, 2014)

Have you verified the thermometer's accuracy with a digital probe placed near the stem of the smoke chamber thermometer, or by removing the thermo and doing a water boil check? A lot of OEM thermometers are not accurate...some can be off by 75-100* in either direction. Most analog thermometers can be calibrated with a simple turn of the stem, and if need be, I can tell you how to do that as well.

Eric


----------



## josepha (May 26, 2014)

Well, duh. Silly of me to assume that the analog thermometer would work perfectly after the smoker endured being shipped here. I'll test it tomorrow.

Thanks!
Thumbs Up
--Joe A.


----------



## josepha (May 26, 2014)

Well, the thermometer registered 227 in boiling water. Even being off by 15 degrees only gets the actual minimum down to about 260.

I vcould imagine that opening the vents would make a difference with a charcoal fire, but this is a gas smoker. Are the vents going to make a big difference in the internal temperature?


----------



## jeepdiver (May 26, 2014)

Yea the vents will still make some difference.   More air makes a hotter firw no matter the fuel source.  Tey shutting the vents most of the way


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 26, 2014)

This may sound a bit out there, but if you push the burner control knob in and turn towards off, you should be able to throttle the flame back quite bit more. It may be pretty touchy and difficult to adjust, but it's always worth a try.

Eric


----------

